# Tick Removal



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have seen many different ways, some that were posted on this forum but this one is new to me and seems very effective. May have to get a bottle of peppermint oil just in case.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that's an awesome video. I'm going to start looking for some peppermint oil. thanks for sharing.
sherman


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

That looks like a great way to get rid of them plus you can use the oil for baking or something.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hmmm interesting!
Buddy of mine swears by the use of pure peppermint oil on cotton balls to keep mice away as well.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I've always just pulled the buggers off..


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

NO! I saw this on facebook also and wanted to scream but doubt the person who posted it would have listened. If ticks get irritated by something, they will spit into you when they pull out and can spread whatever disease they may have. At least that is what i have always heard.

Doctors will grab them by the head with tweezers and do a quick pull to get them out. They are used to their body getting moved around so just have to get the tweezers on their head and as close to the skin as possible and make the pull quick, That is how i do it. I have seen a couple tools to do this as well.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i just pull them off also. my dog had 3 on his belly Tuesday when I checked him. one was pretty plumped up I just pinched it between my forefinger and thumb nail as close to the skin as I could get, gave a quick yank and off it came, I checked close and it was all off. I did the same to the other 2 and pop they were off too. I usually look about every 2 weeks or so, looks like i'm going to have to check more often. I hope its not going to be a bad year for them.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ezbite said:


> i just pull them off also. my dog had 3 on his belly Tuesday when I checked him. one was pretty plumped up I just pinched it between my forefinger and thumb nail as close to the skin as I could get, gave a quick yank and off it came, I checked close and it was all off. I did the same to the other 2 and pop they were off too. I usually look about every 2 weeks or so, looks like i'm going to have to check more often. I hope its not going to be a bad year for them.


Yes, you can pull them off as long as don't leave any of the mouth parts in you, or your dog, etc. And it is looking like a bad year for them, at least up here. My buddy was fixing a fence post at his horse pasture near where a couple of apple trees grow just outside the fence. He was in there 30 minutes, maybe 40 minutes max.

He came out of there with 8 ticks on him! That he found! The next morning he found one embedded below his left nipple and another on his pillow! YUUUUGGGHHHHH!!!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I dont think it has to do so much with "peppermint "oil ...anything you smear over them that will block their air supply and they start suffocating, they back out immediately


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya I was bank fishing a couple hours last week an pulled 7 total off of me. Lol when I feel them crawling on me I freak out thinking there a spider and quickly pull them off. I've gottenlucky so far no left over tick head in my skins


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

9Left said:


> I dont think it has to do so much with "peppermint "oil ...anything you smear over them that will block their air supply and they start suffocating, they back out immediately


Yep! Years ago they used to use motor oil on farm dogs that used to run the fields. Knew a few hunters that had dogs that did the same.

Far as a bad year for ticks...I think it's gonna be extremely bad this summer.


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

The oil trick works as do other methods. I've used tweezers heated slightly with a match or lighter, pinch the body of the tick, they let go real quick and have never had any adverse reaction to the bite. If the tick is located in an un-reachable place, it helps to have another pair of "steady" hands to assist.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

I can't believe I haven't found any on myself yet. Keep hearing how bad it is. I work outside, all day, everyday. Ditches, brush, weeds...havent found one yet. Every time the wind blows and a hair moves I feel like they're crawling on me. Employer gives us all tick keys since we're so susceptible. Hope my streak continues. Hate those things!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I know the feeling! While hunting morels last year, I felt one crawling across the back of my neck. I got it, but those things give me the heebie-jeebies!

And what gives here? When I was a kid (I'm 64), if we picked up 3-4 ticks in an entire Spring, Summer, and Fall, that was considered a bad tick year! Now it's 3-4 ticks a day if not per hour!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I will be wearing panty hose when I go turkey hunting next week. the question is.... is it to keep the ticks off or for my pleasure??


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

We planted the rest of our bare root trees in our field today. I pulled 4 crawling off me and my wife pulled one off. She went and took a shower afterwards and there was another crawling up the shower curtain! We should have sprayed at least OFF on us, never gave it a thought.


----------



## tom8111 (Sep 20, 2014)

AtticaFish said:


> We planted the rest of our bare root trees in our field today. I pulled 4 crawling off me and my wife pulled one off. She went and took a shower afterwards and there was another crawling up the shower curtain! We should have sprayed at least OFF on us, never gave it a thought.


Yep I always spray off on me I get them on me all the time in the woods


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I had a tick in my belly button long time ago in wyoming. I thought some pine needles under a shady pine tree would be a good spot to sit for lunch. It was hot, I was doing geological mapping. Bad idea. They came crawling up! I thought I shook good enough, thought I checked good enough, yet somehow the next day I found one in my belly button. Me or somebody brought it back to the cabin. 

We tried sunscreen, hot matches, who knows what else. Eventually the ranch owner just pulled it out. I did however have to continue mapping the rest the day before going back to the ranch.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I wonder if making some peppermint tea and spraying yourself would keep them off? In that case I might just spray my clothes with peppermint tea before fishing at Pymi. I have gotten one crawling on me after sitting on the causeway! Felt it crawling on me by the time we were coming down the rte 6 by the Inn bar and cr 33. Not a fun feeling driving and peeling them off!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

https://www.cdc.gov/ticks/removing_a_tick.html









Avoid folklore remedies such as "painting" the tick with nail polish or petroleum jelly(or peppermint oil ), or using heat to make the tick detach from the skin. Your goal is to remove the tick as quickly as possible–not waiting for it to detach.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Yep, that is the correct way to do it. I've also heard the Tick Key (http://www.tickkey.com/) that Nightcrawler666 mentioned is supposed really good and on the same idea.

I can remember the first time i ever had one actually in my skin. We moved from Akron out to very rural Seneca County back in the mid 80's. Came in from wandering the woods and had one stuck near my armpit. Mom took me to the emergency room to have it removed. haha Think i have had to remove 4 from my skin since back then.


----------



## Northern Reb (Jan 3, 2012)

I was out morel hunting on Sat for only about an hr and I have found 2 ticks so far. I have never before seen any ticks from this location and I have been hunting it for over 20 yrs. My daughter found two on her from this same area and she didn't even go in the woods. She was sitting on a picnic table in the yard.

Does a repellent like OFF work?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Northern Reb said:


> ...
> 
> *...Does a repellent like OFF work*?


Have found that most any repellent with Deet is effective.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

If you don't like ticks stay away from AEP. I think that place is a breeding center for all of Ohio.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> https://www.cdc.gov/ticks/removing_a_tick.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...using petrolium or oils in not folklore... it works just fine...works within a matter of minutes...The tick backs out of your skin with all arms,legs,and head intact...i'd much rather do it that way then pulling on it with tweezers or something else and risking the head detaching


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

He quoted that directly from the CDC website....... i mentioned earlier in this thread that i trust the way the doctors do it over any home remedy. I have heard enough about Lime Disease to know i want to lessen my chance of getting it any way possible.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

9Left said:


> ...using petrolium or oils in not folklore... it works just fine...works within a matter of minutes...The tick backs out of your skin with all arms,legs,and head intact...i'd much rather do it that way then pulling on it with tweezers or something else and risking the head detaching


Folklore doesn't imply its not real. Sure they'll eventually fall off but they are likely to regurgitate(the germs) into the wound while suffocating, which can take a long time.

" In addition, suffocating ticks by smothering them with petroleum jelly is an ineffective method of killing them because they have such a low respiratory rate (only requiring 3-15 breaths per hour) that by the time they die, there may have been sufficient time for pathogens to be transmitted."
Yeah, you can wait on that to work. I wouldn't!

Tweezers are immediate. If that tick is carrying lyme disease, the last thing I want to do is leave it attached to me longer than necessary or cause it distress so it pukes up its germs. Do it however you want but the authorities on the subject all say to do it the same way. I wouldn't advise to do it any other way.
https://www.cdc.gov/ticks/removing_a_tick.html
http://www.webmd.com/first-aid/tc/how-to-remove-a-tick-overview#1
https://www.lymedisease.org/lyme-basics/ticks/tick-removal/
http://www.snopes.com/oldwives/tick.asp
http://www.alpharubicon.com/med/tickremoval.htm
The list goes on and on. Find me one that recommends using vasoline or any other "home remedy" over tweezers. I know which method I use and recommend. Do yo thang!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

The problem with heat and oils, is that a lot of times the tick regurgitates whatever it has in it before backing out. Therefore it raises the risk of disease transmission. 

I pulled 23 off of me yesterday after mushroom hunting. Only one was attached. I showered and checked myself last night , and still found two more attached at work today.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

AtticaFish said:


> He quoted that directly from the CDC website....... i mentioned earlier in this thread that i trust the way the doctors do it over any home remedy. I have heard enough about Lime Disease to know i want to lessen my chance of getting it any way possible.



...if you have to pull a tick off of you... your chances of getting Lyme disease are already as great as they are going to get ...The method in which you remove it has absolutely nothing to do with getting Lyme disease or not


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

beaver said:


> The problem with heat and oils, is that a lot of times the tick regurgitates whatever it has in it before backing out. Therefore it raises the risk of disease transmission.
> 
> I pulled 23 off of me yesterday after mushroom hunting. Only one was attached. I showered and checked myself last night , and still found two more attached at work today.


I no longer feel like checking morel hunting off my bucket list. Let alone feel like venturing in the woods much. Gonna try a spot or two in the woods at pymi in the next couple weeks. I'm gunna soak my clothes in some deep woods off... GROSS


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lots of tick experts on ogf these days


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Not an expert !
try/use Permethrin....I believe it is for the clothing and NOT the skin.

EZ I'm gonna' keep an eye on you


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lots of tick experts on ogf these days


Yes...growing up in the outdoors, having many dogs/animals throughout child and adulthood and removing probably hundreds of ticks over a lifetime from myself, brothers and dogs/animals with various methods, I'm beginning to wonder how any of us survived.


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

ezbite said:


> I will be wearing panty hose when I go turkey hunting next week. the question is.... is it to keep the ticks off or for my pleasure??


Whoa...TMI, man, TMI.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Specgrade said:


> Whoa...TMI, man, TMI.


Hehehe...I'm thinkin bobk hasn't seen that post from ezbite. Bob must be slipping.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I Survived:
Spankings
lead paint
No car seat
No seat belt
No Bike helmet
Drinking from the garden hose
AND: tick removal by, burnt matches, oil, vaseline, finger nail polish.......

Agreed though....proper method is pulling off as close to skin as possible, be sure to get all parts !


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

9Left said:


> ...if you have to pull a tick off of you... your chances of getting Lyme disease are already as great as they are going to get ...The method in which you remove it has absolutely nothing to do with getting Lyme disease or not


Ok so question: where are the pathogens that cause Lyme disease stored in the tick?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Hehehe...I'm thinkin bobk hasn't seen that post from ezbite. Bob must be slipping.


 Oh I saw it. I had to go to confession for what I was saying and thinking. To think he's even stayed at my house. I suppose a girdle will be next for Tom. What a shame. What a sad shame.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> Oh I saw it. I had to go to confession for what I was saying and thinking. To think he's even stayed at my house. I suppose a girdle will be next for Tom. What a shame. What a sad shame.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

A old man told me to spray turpentine around ankles and hat brim.......


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> I know the feeling! While hunting morels last year, I felt one crawling across the back of my neck. I got it, but those things give me the heebie-jeebies!
> 
> And what gives here? When I was a kid (I'm 64), if we picked up 3-4 ticks in an entire Spring, Summer, and Fall, that was considered a bad tick year! Now it's 3-4 ticks a day if not per hour!


Warmer winters cause less "winter kill".


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Although...if Bob K and EZ Bite are wearing panty hose....I may give that a go..Any preference? Leggs??


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Although...if Bob K and EZ Bite are wearing panty hose....I may give that a go..Any preference? Leggs??


I'm thinking that since camo is very important when turkey hunting that a pair of 'fishnet' camo panty hose may do the trick.
If nothing else, they may attract an overly excited 'Tom'.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

.... yikes


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> Oh I saw it. I had to go to confession for what I was saying and thinking. To think he's even stayed at my house. I suppose a girdle will be next for Tom. What a shame. What a sad shame.



you have NO room to talk, I saw what's in your closet


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

9Left said:


> ...if you have to pull a tick off of you... your chances of getting Lyme disease are already as great as they are going to get ...The method in which you remove it has absolutely nothing to do with getting Lyme disease or not


Its already been explained to you...up to you to understand it


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Ok so question: where are the pathogens that cause Lyme disease stored in the tick?


Since no one answered you, my guess would be the mouth.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

according to the center of disease control:
The Lyme disease bacterium, _Borrelia burgdorferi_, is spread through the bite of infected ticks. The blacklegged tick (or deer tick, _Ixodes scapularis_) spreads the disease in the northeastern, mid-Atlantic, and north-central United States. The western blacklegged tick (_Ixodes pacificus_) spreads the disease on the Pacific Coast.

Ticks can attach to any part of the human body but are often found in hard-to-see areas such as the groin, armpits, and scalp. In most cases, the tick must be attached for 36 to 48 hours or more before the Lyme disease bacterium can be transmitted.

Most humans are infected through the bites of immature ticks called nymphs. Nymphs are tiny (less than 2 mm) and difficult to see; they feed during the spring and summer months. Adult ticks can also transmit Lyme disease bacteria, but they are much larger and are more likely to be discovered and removed before they have had time to transmit the bacteria. Adult _Ixodes_ ticks are most active during the cooler months of the year.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Although...if Bob K and EZ Bite are wearing panty hose....I may give that a go..Any preference? Leggs??


Hey now. Ez bragged up wearing pantyhose not me. 
I did pull a few ticks off this weekend while turkey hunting.


----------



## Rick's Tropical Delight (Apr 30, 2017)

Shad Rap said:


> Since no one answered you, my guess would be the mouth.


correct, in the saliva.

here are a couple of good tick references:
http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/species-and-habitats/ticks-in-ohio
http://ohioline.osu.edu/factsheet/HYG-2073


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> Hey now. Ez bragged up wearing pantyhose not me.
> I did pull a few ticks off this weekend while turkey hunting.


We need a pic of him in those hose....


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> that's an awesome video. I'm going to start looking for some peppermint oil. thanks for sharing.
> sherman


Go to the baking/spice isle at your local grocery store. Should be about $2 for a bottle! Same place I get Anise oil too....


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey EZbite, do you have a zipper in the front of your panty hose ? Lol


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> We need a pic of him in those hose....


Oh heck no!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Whaler said:


> Hey EZbite, do you have a zipper in the front of your panty hose ? Lol


 Zipper in the front and back. Why you think they call him ez?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^^^^


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

M R DUCKS said:


> I Survived:
> Spankings
> lead paint
> No car seat
> ...


I did too but those who didn't can't post on here.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

So how do you swat away a mosquito with out catching wesnile? And then,will that prevent malaria and chikungunya?.....


----------



## Rick's Tropical Delight (Apr 30, 2017)

anyone tried the Tick Twister?
http://www.ticktwister.com/


----------



## Narwhal (Jul 12, 2015)

We got them bad where I live in medina county. We put the k9 advantage on the dog and she still has them crawling on her probably going to be a bad tick season. We pull them off and drop them in capful of isopropyl alcohol. I get this spray called bronco at tractor supply it's for horses but I spray dogs and my pants and boots with it and it does help keep them away


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Just watched a show on WOSU the other day about this. Here's what I recall.

If you remove an embedded tick you should save it in the freezer. Since Lyme disease is so hard to diagnose it may help if you develop symptoms. 

Lyme disease is carried only by the Black Legged Deer Tick which is not the predominate Tick species in Ohio. Populations of Black Legged Tick have been confirmed in Coshocton County.

Prevention is key as reiterated by the poor guy they interviewed with the disease.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> Since no one answered you, my guess would be the mouth.


Its the gut. So no, the odds aren't at the highest as soon as you get bit.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> So how do you swat away a mosquito with out catching wesnile? And then,will that prevent malaria and chikungunya?.....


Do we assume the mechanics of the disease transmission is the same across all diseases and carriers? I've never researched how west nile is transmitted but I do know mosquitoes are quite different than ticks. Lemme see if I can shed some light on the differences here and help you not succumb to the west nile. Or Zika. lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Do we assume the mechanics of the disease transmission is the same across all diseases and carriers? I've never researched how west nile is transmitted but I do know mosquitoes are quite different than ticks. Lemme see if I can shed some light on the differences here and help you not succumb to the west nile. Or Zika. lol


I knew I could count on you!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I knew I could count on you!


Ok so, heres the mosquito bite: 
"Female mosquitoes feed on blood. Although we call them “bites," a female mosquito really doesn't bite you to get at your blood. Instead, she sticks a part of her mouth through your skin. This part — called the proboscis — is kind of like a straw.

With her proboscis underneath your skin, a female mosquito searches for a blood vessel. When she finds one, she releases saliva into the wound. Mosquito saliva contains a substance — called an anti-coagulant — that keeps your blood flowing so she can quickly get her fill of your blood.

While you might not immediately realize when you've been “bitten" by a mosquito, your body's immune system is fully aware of what's going on. It detects the presence of the mosquito saliva and tells your body to produce a substance called histamine to fight it."

So she basically injects you every time. If shes carrying Nile or Zika and you swat her quick enough, you win. But once she finds that blood vessel and starts feeding, she has injected you with her saliva. Hence the swelling. Our bodies react to it.

Tick bite: 

Depending on the tick species and its stage of life, preparing to feed can take from 10 minutes to 2 hours. When the tick finds a feeding spot, it grasps the skin and cuts into the surface. The tick then inserts its feeding tube. Many species also secrete a cement-like substance that keeps them firmly attached during the meal. The feeding tube can have barbs, which help keep the tick in place.
Ticks also *can* secrete small amounts of saliva with anesthetic properties so that the animal or person can't feel that the tick has attached itself. If the tick is in a sheltered spot, it can go unnoticed.
If you remove a tick quickly (within 24 hours), you can greatly reduce your chances of getting Lyme disease. It takes some time for the Lyme disease-causing bacteria to move from the tick to the host. The longer the tick is attached, the greater the risk of acquiring disease from it


So here we see there is no automatic injection of saliva. The bacteria lives in the gut which doesn't automatically get transferred into the host like a mosquitos saliva does. Here's an interesting recent study showing a tick is much more likely to transmit lyme AFTER it's been sucking your blood.
http://www.popsci.com/ticks-are-more-likely-to-transmit-lyme-disease-after-theyve-eaten

So yeah, go ahead, leave it on there as long as you want. Use Vaseline which is no way guarantees a quick removal. Do whatever you want to do. Or try to be informed and make informed decisions. Will it matter? Maybe, maybe not. As stated above, prevention is the key.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

9Left said:


> ...if you have to pull a tick off of you... your chances of getting Lyme disease are already as great as they are going to get ...The method in which you remove it has absolutely nothing to do with getting Lyme disease or not


9left knows best!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dang I feel so much safer leaving my house now......


----------



## SJB (Mar 22, 2017)

As we all know, this is not something to mess with. My buddies father is dealing with a really bad case of lymes right now. To the point his heart was having abnormal heart rhythms. He was in the hospital about a week before it was all under control. He did find a tick about 2 week earlier and probable should have kept it to have it tested, but this is a guy who pulls off about 100 ticks per year.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Tick removal..

Shave half of body..
Throw gas on hairy part and light...
Use Ice Pick to stab them as they come out.. 

hmmm.. maybe that was for something else..


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm sticking to fishing after reading all this.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

tomb said:


> I'm sticking to fishing after reading all this.


Well...don't fish under any overhanging trees.
Those ticks lay in wait in the branches above like leopards. Just waiting for some poor soul to pass underneath to pounce and drain every ounce of blood.
Here a pic. of a poor fisherman that was attacked:


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I think they identified him already..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> I think they identified him already..
> View attachment 236135


Man...floaties and a thong...for a second that looked a lot like yours truly.
But when I didn't see the sandel boots I was really relieved.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Popspastime said:


> I think they identified him already..
> View attachment 236135


hmmm what are we trying to say here???


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I don't think anyone who has ever contracted Lyme disease is laughing. But keep the jokes coming! 
(nice thong Tom, I like the color.)


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

SJB said:


> As we all know, this is not something to mess with. My buddies father is dealing with a really bad case of lymes right now. To the point his heart was having abnormal heart rhythms. He was in the hospital about a week before it was all under control. He did find a tick about 2 week earlier and probable should have kept it to have it tested, but this is a guy who pulls off about 100 ticks per year.


Sorry to hear.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Dang I feel so much safer leaving my house now......


At least you know the proper way to remove a tick if you find one on you.  And Knowing is Half the Battle!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/03/health/powassan-tick-virus/index.html


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> 9left knows best!



Darn straight... see,the difference between you and I spending a day in the woods is that when I get home I would check for ticks, find one, slap some vaseline on it, have it removed in a few minutes...drink a beer and go to bed...You on the other hand, would come home, look for ticks, find one, freak out, and immediately do 48 hours worth of useless Google searching to find out how to remove it and what to do,then search for more articles to back up your opinions… And probably die of Lyme disease while you're still internet searching...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

9Left said:


> Darn straight... see,the difference between you and I spending a day in the woods is that when I get home I would check for ticks, find one, slap some vaseline on it, have it removed in a few minutes...drink a beer and go to bed...You on the other hand, would come home, look for ticks, find one, freak out, and immediately do 48 hours worth of useless Google searching to find out how to remove it and what to do,then search for more articles to back up your opinions… And probably die of Lyme disease while you're still internet searching...


That's good stuff.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I don't think anyone who has ever contracted Lyme disease is laughing. But keep the jokes coming!
> (nice thong Tom, I like the color.)


WHO SENT YOU THE PIX ???


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

bobk said:


> That's good stuff.


Yes it was......


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Ok so question: where are the pathogens that cause Lyme disease stored in the tick?


In the gut. They get it from mice.

I've heard that one reason for the disease spreading is rising populations of mice, due to the fact that forest land is diminishing. Mouse populations were kept under better control by predators like owls and foxes but they need forest environments.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

9Left said:


> Darn straight... see,the difference between you and I spending a day in the woods is that when I get home I would check for ticks, find one, slap some vaseline on it, have it removed in a few minutes...drink a beer and go to bed...You on the other hand, would come home, look for ticks, find one, freak out, and immediately do 48 hours worth of useless Google searching to find out how to remove it and what to do,then search for more articles to back up your opinions… And probably die of Lyme disease while you're still internet searching...


Ahh yeah thats hilarious. The only searching I had to do is for the material to prove you wrong and reinforce what I've known for YEARS. Looks like you, bobk and saugeyefisher might want to get together and grease each other up after your next romp in the woods. Remember, extra grease gets em off quicker. The rest of us(the rational world) will grab our tweezers and get to work.
More people saying not to use Vaseline. Wonder if these guys know what they are talking about?
https://www.army.mil/article/153058/Ticks__Reducing_exposure_best_defense

Its one thing to run your mouth. It's another to be able to back it up. Thats all the links are for.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Ahh yeah thats hilarious. The only searching I had to do is for the material to prove you wrong and reinforce what I've known for YEARS. Looks like you, bobk and saugeyefisher might want to get together and grease each other up after your next romp in the woods. Remember, extra grease gets em off quicker. The rest of us(the rational world) will grab our tweezers and get to work.
> More people saying not to use Vaseline. Wonder if these guys know what they are talking about?
> https://www.army.mil/article/153058/Ticks__Reducing_exposure_best_defense
> 
> Its one thing to run your mouth. It's another to be able to back it up. Thats all the links are for.


Whooaaa I'm a picker not a drowner. But I did think 9's reply was hilarious


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Mb your hands are so soft,all you need to do is rub the tix back,it'll let go an do what ever you want after that


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

This is getting weird...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> This is getting weird...


If you ever shakin mb' s hand or handed him a minnow you would totally understand


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> This is getting weird...


Saugeye Tom would say we're just gettin started....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Saugeye Tom would say we're just gettin started....


LETS ROLL


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Well I haven't been fishing or in the woods for a week now. Took a shower about 2 hours ago and climbed into bed. Got on OGF and read this thread and now I feel like they're crawling all over me.....


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Whooaaa I'm a picker not a drowner. But I did think 9's reply was hilarious


Yes, it was a hilarious reply. Designed to draw out the child and it worked so well. Next came the insults from said child.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

bobk said:


> Yes, it was a hilarious reply. Designed to draw out the child and it worked so well. Next came the insults from said child.


Really? Insults? If you think those are insults you need some thicker skin man. Mb' S reply wasn't "childish". Yours,maybe. An not the least bit insulting.... I thought it was fun an games.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I just pull them off slowly.....The Ticks,,,the thong comes off faster!!!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

And after all is said an done. From all the wonderfull info I have gotten from all the different tick experts. 
I will use tweezers rather them Vaseline on ticks,as it seems mb is correct on the subject.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Mr. A said:


> Go to the baking/spice isle at your local grocery store. Should be about $2 for a bottle! Same place I get Anise oil too....


I always find essential oils on the Pharmacy Counters.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Really? Insults? If you think those are insults you need some thicker skin man. Mb' S reply wasn't "childish". Yours,maybe. An not the least bit insulting.... I thought it was fun an games.


Don't get too worked up over my comment about your buddy. He drug my name into a topic that I wasn't involved in. That's childish. Carry on. Back to turkey hunting for me.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I just pull them off slowly.....The Ticks,,,the thong comes off faster!!!!!


Man I hope you didn't have those on last week when I met you.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I just pull them off slowly.....The Ticks,,,the thong comes off faster!!!!!





Saugeyefisher said:


> And after all is said an done. From all the wonderfull info I have gotten from all the different tick experts.
> I will use tweezers rather them Vaseline on ticks,as it seems mb is correct on the subject.





bobk said:


> Man I hope you didn't have those on last week when I met you.


You guys are all missing the boat here.
Avoiding getting ticks on you in the 1st place is the key...not what to do afterwards.
Though I have never tried it, EZbite suggestion of wearing panty hose...may work.
As far as the oils and thongs goes...simply apply both before going into the woods. Have experienced such great results doing this that I often never made it to the woods to begin with. Therefore, tick problem was solved.
If you do make it to the woods wearing your thong and oils, make sure and oil up liberally throughout the day. Ticks don't like the oils on their straws.
If you try EZbite's suggestion of wearing the pantyhose also, that may be a plus with the oils and thong.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> Man I hope you didn't have those on last week when I met you.


well of course....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> You guys are all missing the boat here.
> Avoiding getting ticks on you in the 1st place is the key...not what to do afterwards.
> Though I have never tried it, EZbite suggested wearing panty hose...may work.
> As far as the oils and things goes...simply


Like the old man i talked to said...a little turpentine on your hat, sleeves and pant cuffs = no ticks...


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Since a lady I worked with years ago "nearly died" from Lyme Disease, I'm read nearly everything I can find on it.(She was feeding/petting a "nearly tamed" deer at the Salt Fork Campgrounds just prior to getting sick, her doctor treated her for the flu since the symptoms are essentially the same. Weeks later, she was very near death when the hospital she'd been admitted to decided to treat her for Lymes. She recovered but was never the same person she was before this episode and eventually got a medical retirement!) What I've read about it is that it is carried by deer ticks(much smaller than common wood ticks, nearly impossible to see/detect, and the "bites" nearly imperceivable.The brown/to black ticks you pick off are not the ones to be overly concerned about. Best thing is if you've been outside, in tall grass or woods recently and come down with the "flu", better get it checked out!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> Man I hope you didn't have those on last week when I met you.


Hmmm...he was supposed to give you are pair from ezbite.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Here ya go guys!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 236379
> View attachment 236380
> Here ya go guys!


...and contrary to the myth...these little fellers are around year round.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...he was supposed to give you are pair from ezbite.


I found them in the bottom drawer of the tool box. I tossed them back in Toms truck when he wasn't looking.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> I found them in the bottom drawer of the tool box. I tossed them back in Toms truck when he wasn't looking.


LOL No wonder my wife's mad at me.....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

It's all fun an games till guys get but hurt..... 
Hard to move on with all these nasty visuals in my head now....
Hope ya get your turkey


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Pantyhose.. and Thongs,., covered in oil.... thats it.. you have now gone too far.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> Pantyhose.. and Thongs,., covered in oil.... thats it.. you have now gone too far.


Are you gonna be ready for me to pick you up on the 14th on the way to Lake Saint Clair?

FWIW...I like to travel in my sandal cowboy boots and leather chaps. They are comfortable.
Have extra for you For the trip if you want.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Don't use the Oil trick, that will cause the tick to fight and spit while removing itself. Grab the tick as close to the skin as you can get and remove immediately . They are bad this year, a little deet will go a long way.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Are you gonna be ready for me to pick you up on the 14th on the way to Lake Saint Clair?
> 
> FWIW...I like to travel in my sandal cowboy boots and leather chaps. They are comfortable.
> Have extra for you For the trip if you want.


Well now I'm just jelous... pics or didn't happen,pleaze


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Well now I'm just jelous... pics or didn't happen,pleaze


It was cold this day so no thong was worn:


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

fastwater said:


> Are you gonna be ready for me to pick you up on the 14th on the way to Lake Saint Clair?
> 
> FWIW...I like to travel in my sandal cowboy boots and leather chaps. They are comfortable.
> Have extra for you For the trip if you want.


Thanks..all good. Don't like when my oiled cheeks stick to the leather seats on a long ride.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, it seems like I have been going fishing for years without taking the proper precautions. If I am following this thread closely enough, I guess I need some oil, thong, cowboy boot sandals, pantyhose with a zipper a$$, leather chaps, and no pride.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fastwater said:


> You guys are all missing the boat here.
> 
> Though I have never tried it, EZbite suggestion of wearing panty hose...may work.
> 
> If you try EZbite's suggestion of wearing the pantyhose also, that may be a plus with the oils and thong.


trust me it works and as an added bonus, after getting out of the woods, go to Bob Evans and get lunch, I bet a $100 bill you will be smiling beyond control just thinking those poor smucks don't know you are wearing panty hose, feel so pretty and nobody knows why except you


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> trust me it works and as an added bonus, after getting out of the woods, go to Bob Evans and get lunch, I bet a $100 bill you will be smiling beyond control just thinking those poor smucks don't know you are wearing panty hose, feel so pretty and nobody knows why except you


And there you have it. Straight from the man himself.
FWIW...it sounds as though the after hunting activities was much more satisfying and exciting then the actual hunting trip.

Maybe the game plan for opening day of Turkey season next year should be to just forgo going to the woods. Just get our panty hose on and go set at the Bob Evans from about 0500 until our excitement is satisfied.
Maybe we could form an OGF pantyhose wearing club and all meet at the Bob Evans that day every year.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Popspastime said:


> Thanks..all good. Don't like when my oiled cheeks stick to the leather seats on a long ride.


not supposed to oil up till youre outta the truck....everyone knows that


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ezbite said:


> trust me it works and as an added bonus, after getting out of the woods, go to Bob Evans and get lunch, I bet a $100 bill you will be smiling beyond control just thinking those poor smucks don't know you are wearing panty hose, feel so pretty and nobody knows why except you


Susan, according to Bob K you tell certain people....Just sayin...I met him the other day A honest man if I ever met one!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I see you Stacy....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> not supposed to oil up till youre outta the truck....everyone knows that


That's correct Tom.
Don't want any greasy butt cheeks on my truck seats.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I see you Stacy....


What....

Is momma speaking to you yet over finding the PH in your truck?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> What....
> 
> Is momma speaking to you yet over finding the PH in your truck?


Actually she's hot....not her size


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Oh lordy. 1 more On Topic article I just came across.
"According to a recent tick summary report (PDF), 19% of deer ticks received and tested by the Connecticut Agricultural Experiment Station, a state-owned research facility, in 2012 were found to be infected with Lyme disease, and 29% of the deer ticks tested positive for the virus in 2016."
http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/03/health/powassan-tick-virus/index.html

Wow. Pass the panty hose!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Oh lordy. 1 more On Topic article I just came across.
> "According to a recent tick summary report (PDF), 19% of deer ticks received and tested by the Connecticut Agricultural Experiment Station, a state-owned research facility, in 2012 were found to be infected with Lyme disease, and 29% of the deer ticks tested positive for the virus in 2016."
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/03/health/powassan-tick-virus/index.html
> 
> Wow. Pass the panty hose!


...keep searching computer boy...... Of COURSE that many would test positive... LYME disease is most prevalant in LYME Connecticut, where it was first reckognized in the U.S. Ohio isnt anywhere near those numbers...might help if you stay up a bit longer and search the net for facts about where you actually LIVE ...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Can't we all just oil up...put our panty hose on and get along???


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

fastwater said:


> Can't we all just oil up...put our panty hose on and get along???


My bottle is empty.. ok whooo got into it? And the PH has holes in it.. whutt thuu 

And where's my "Pick - a - Tick - Kit" .. whew! say that 3 times fast.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Can't we all just oil up...put our panty hose on and get along???


O hell no...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

9Left said:


> ...keep searching computer boy...... Of COURSE that many would test positive... LYME disease is most prevalant in LYME Connecticut, where it was first reckognized in the U.S. Ohio isnt anywhere near those numbers...might help if you stay up a bit longer and search the net for facts about where you actually LIVE ...


What are you trying to prove? Jesus, calm down. The point was, with 2 warm winters, tick numbers are up EVERYWHERE. Yes, even Ohio. Derp.
The article said they usually dont get many ticks to test over the winter. This year it was thousands. Get your Vaseline ready!


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Dont know if you guys have heard this but a new tick disease is popping up in Pa. The powassan virus is spread by ticks and its worse than lyme disease. Its worth a read. It first appeared in Powassan ontario where a kid died from it.


----------



## KPenny (Jul 31, 2014)

OK so you can't use OFF with DEET on kids. What else works??
BTW my skin is crawling reading this post!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

My nephew had three ticks on him today after fishing Bellevue 5. The grass is very long around the reservoir and we walked around the entire place. The two that began to burrow were immediately removed with tweezers. Hopefully he won't get any kind of infection from the damn things. The two burrowers were adult male black leg deer ticks and one that was pulled off his shirt was a female black leg. Damn I like that reservoir but now it's crossed off the list. We were wearing off with deet. Maybe I sprayed my ankles better than he did. He was also setting his book bag down every where he made casts. I never take mine off. Maybe that Is why he had ticks on him.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

When I hunted the far north I used to tape my sleeves and pant legs along with a mini turtle around my neck. The only place that was not protected was my face. That seemd to keep the flys off and I'm sure it will keep the ticks out too.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ben,where ya at homie? I got more tick questions.... I wonder how "common" it is to get Lyme disease or anything else other then a itchy rash?
I know I've probobly pulled 100+ off me in my life time,lol almost half those coming this year. An so far so good. Most everyone I hang out with spend a lot of times outdoors an none of them have suffered anything harmful from a tick.
I mean ain't the chances of me getting bit bye a posiness spider as bad? Or having a tree limb fall on me, or struck bye lightning ,a disease from a squito bite, etc, about the same?
Or should I be avoiding areas with ticks like the plague?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Saugeyefisher.... Lyme disease DOES happen, i will not argue that... but it really is more prevalant up around Connecticut... only reason i say that is because i was stationed up there fir 5 years in the Navy...every dang park , pond, lake, or hiking area you'd go to had big 4x4 signs warning about ticks and lyme disease...you don't see those around Ohio because lyme disease is just not as prevalant here as it is up there... i'm not saying you CANT get it in Ohio.... just saying it's a much smaller chance...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

9Left said:


> Saugeyefisher.... Lyme disease DOES happen, i will not argue that... but it really is more prevalant up around Connecticut... only reason i say that is because i was stationed up there fir 5 years in the Navy...every dang park , pond, lake, or hiking area you'd go to had big 4x4 signs warning about ticks and lyme disease...you don't see those around Ohio because lyme disease is just not as prevalant here as it is up there... i'm not saying you CANT get it in Ohio.... just saying it's a much smaller chance...


Oh no I believe it does happen locally to. 
I just wonder how often it happens compared to everything else that could potentially happen why outdoors. 
It it serious enough I should start avoiding the tick infested areas in fishing? 
I personally don't think the chance is hi enough but man it would suck!!!


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

OSUdaddy said:


>


That video gave me the heebie-jeebies. I did pick up one of those last year from Menards after coming home with several crawling in my clothes and finding several more crawling around in my car the next day. My sister in law did contract lyme disease in Connecticut several years ago. She is a frequent traveler back to Ohio with her dogs who seem to pickup ticks constantly even with treatments. She swears by the tick twister, says its a lot easier to use in their thick fur than tweezers. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

laynhardwood said:


> My nephew had three ticks on him today after fishing Bellevue 5. The grass is very long around the reservoir and we walked around the entire place.....


#5 is one of my favorites too, so damn peaceful up there. Last year i pulled a couple off of me from there but haven't made it there yet this year. I wouldn't recommend crawling around on the brush in the rip-rap there either. My waist and other.... areas ....got covered in chigger bites after climbing around them once. NOT GOOD. I wouldn't rule it out because of the ticks though, just have to keep checking yourself. We have pulled at least one off of someone in our family (including the dog that i think is bringing them inside often) every day for the past week and that is just from our yard. Dog is the only one to get bit so far. We have kept the grass short too.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

My sister ruled 5 out for my nephew but maybe kayak time. We destroyed the brown fish up there


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Here's an article I spotted yesterday. 

http://www.countryliving.com/life/a43170/tick-removal/


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

A guy recently came into my work to pick up his order for his business and was talking to my buddy who is the boss' son. After he left my buddy told me that the guy had gotten lymes disease some years ago. They were talking about fishing and the guy warned that if you ever pull a tick off of you and start to feel sick soon afterwards to not wait around like he did and go straight to the doctors. I don't know what condition he had but he was bald and there wasn't any hair on his face. No eye brows or nothing (not sure about his arms or the rest of his body). Also said he can't eat meat anymore because it makes him really sick. I wouldn't be mad in the least bit if Ohio suffered from a severe tick and mosquito kill...


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Happened today. Noticed it in the shower after fishing.


----------

